# Another sprinkler damage story, possible $90,000.00 damage



## fireguy (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.wggb.com/2014/08/04/firefighters-respond-to-fire-at-easthampton-building/

I especially like the comments from those who know about sprinkler systems


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 6, 2014)

Better than $90,000 in artwork being burned or buried beneath a collapsed building.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2014)

Another case of the media not getting it right..........people read that crap and believe it then, and repeat it. Surprised they didn't report that all the sprinklers in the business went off all at the same time.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 6, 2014)

Million dollar home in another jurisdiction could not get contents insurance because of the value of the "artwork" and the residential fire sprinkler system that was required by the FD. It was vacation home at the ski resort and the insurance company was concerned about water damage from frozen lines.


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

Buddy of mine lives down the street from there...I think I got my hair cut in that building once....Old converted mill building, now mixed use, multi tenant.....As anti-sfd-sprinkler as I might be, THAT building NEEDS sprinklers and story is reported backwards...I think an interview with the FD could clear that one up


----------



## fatboy (Aug 7, 2014)

Except they will never interview the FD, where is the drama in that?


----------



## Frank (Aug 7, 2014)

IF had waited till the firemen got there with hoses there would have been alot more water (and fire) damage.


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 7, 2014)

From http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/artists_try_to_recover_after_f.html

By BRIAN STEELE and SARAH PLATANITIS

EASTHAMPTON – Money is pouring in to help artist Marlene Rye after a fire caused extensive damage to her studio and her work on Monday, but it will take more than a few thousand dollars to get everything back to normal.

When oil-soaked towels ignited in her third-floor studio at the Paragon Arts & Industry Building on Pleasant Street, the fire set off the sprinkler system. Smoke and water destroyed all of Rye's works and rendered her 1,000-square-foot studio unusable. Water also flooded the two studios below hers.

Rye started a fundraising effort Tuesday morning, even as she picked through the trash that had once been her beloved artworks, and raised more than $4,200 in 10 hours. The money will go toward replacing her supplies and the income she will lose because she can't run her annual three-week art camp, but it can't restore the work she lost.

The story continues to say damage included 2 spaces below her space


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe she won't pile up oil soaked rags next time......Why is there no penalty for being dumb?


----------



## fireguy (Aug 7, 2014)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> From http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/artists_try_to_recover_after_f.htmlEASTHAMPTON
> 
> When oil-soaked towels ignited in her third-floor studio


http://www.amazon.com/Justrite-Galvanized-Safety-Gallons-Capacity/dp/B001DSKBXE

http://www.storquip.com/blog/safely-store-oil-or-solvent-soaked-rags/

AS the story unfolds, may be the culprit is not the sprinkler system, but bad housekeeping?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2014)

> Why is there no penalty for being dumb?


Loss of income from her art camp, studio and supplies plus potential income from destroyed artwork.

What other penalties do you suggest? Community service, perhaps a fine?

 We all have done dumb things and suffered no consequences. I for one am thankful for no consequences for the many dumb things I have done throughout my life.

Thankfully there was no loss of life


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 7, 2014)

I suggests that the headline not be damage but that of fire safety, "Careless disposal of oily rags cause 90K damage"

in the story 2 business damaged caused by the improper  storing of oily rags


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Aug 7, 2014)

I hope she has insurance because those 2 units below that have damage those insurance carriers will be knocking on her door to get the $$ they paid since she caused the fire. Since she is getting $$ from other perhaps she has none, her problems have just started!


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for slapping me down MT.....I was going more along the lines of the "oh woe is me for the tragedy that I caused and am blaming on the sprinklers" angle...We all have done dumb things I guess, mine just never put anyone out of work, or warranted charity...


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 8, 2014)

> her problems have just started!


So true......so true...........


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 8, 2014)

Dumb is one thing. But she is in the Art business. Everyone knows, probably since 12 years old, you don't pile rags together soaked in petroleum. But every now and then a painter or someone torches a house or work van doing it.

You should REALLY know it if you are a painter.

As for the story, it is totally accurate. A fire got started by a tard, sprinklers got activated. Water emitted from the sprinklers did damage, to varying degrees, of several spaces.

Do we really expect an analysis of woulda, shoulda, coulda after every story? That's one of the things I hate about news is unasked for analysis.

Just the facts will suffice.

Brent.


----------

